# Kernel panic

## Shinewbie

First off i want to appoligize because i know there are many kernel panics posted already.

for the most part i'm an entire linux newbie, I've had a sall bit of experience with a few other distros but gentoo has caught my eye and i am determined to fight this one out.

I thought i followed the handbook but i obviously missed something I am installing Gentoo on my ASUS Z81K laptop

AMD 64 3000+

1 gig of ram 

ati 9700 mobility radeon

i used genkernel to compile my kernel, grub works fine for booting me into windows but booting into gentoo gives me this:

```

XFS: bad magic number

XFS: SB validate failed

Kernelpanic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)

```

 I assume the problem is in my grub.conf and as soon as i get a knoppix cd downloaded and burned i'll post that as well.

----------

## corley

can you pls post a copy of your /etc/make.conf as well as /etc/fstab

thanks

 *Shinewbie wrote:*   

> First off i want to appoligize because i know there are many kernel panics posted already.
> 
> for the most part i'm an entire linux newbie, I've had a sall bit of experience with a few other distros but gentoo has caught my eye and i am determined to fight this one out.
> 
> I thought i followed the handbook but i obviously missed something I am installing Gentoo on my ASUS Z81K laptop
> ...

 

----------

## augury

I think the problem is the with the windows.  Once you remove that everything should work ok.

----------

## ikshaar

 *augury wrote:*   

> I think the problem is the with the windows.  Once you remove that everything should work ok.

 

 :Evil or Very Mad:  Don't give that kind of answer, it's useless and wrong.

This is a kernel error due to a driver problem.. post more info about hardware and current fstab.

----------

## Shinewbie

ok sorry about the delay ingetting this info up.

grub.conf

```

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0  init= /linuxrc ramdisk=8129 real_root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb:mtrr.ywrap,1024x768-32@85 udev

initr /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.12-gentoo-r6

```

/etc/make

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ http://mirror.espri.arizona.edu/gentoo/ http://gentoo.llarian.net/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="pcmcia alas avi cdr dvd dvdr gtk gtk2 java mp3 mpeg ntfs ogg oggvorbis opengl oss perl mmx ssl tiff truetype truetype-fonts usb vorbis wifi xml xml2 KDE samba"

```

/etc/fstab

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>             <mountpoint>    <type>     <opts>            <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda2      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime      1 1

/dev/hda4      /      ext3      noatime         0 0

/dev/hda3      none      swap      sw         0 1

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro      0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto         0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      defaults      0 0

```

----------

## Klejs

I got that problem when I had installed Gentoo on my desktop computer with SATA drives, I had forgotten to compile in support for my SATA controller into the kernel...Im a n00b so I wont tell you that this is the sollution, just that I had a similar problem myself...

----------

## Shinewbie

hey man, any info is welcome. I'm new to this also. I've made plenty of mistakes that i've caught myself onbut there are hundereds more that i'm sure they slipped through.

----------

## smorrey

I'm not sure thats wrong, but IIRC there is no K8, shouldn't it be

```

march=athlon-xp

```

Also this line looks wrong to me considering your kernel panic is claiming an XFS

```

/dev/hda4      /      ext3      noatime         0 0 

```

I would boot in using the minimal install cd

```

fdisk /dev/hda

```

Then find out what the file system type is on hda4 and make sure your fstab is set properly.

----------

## Shinewbie

When i set up with fdisk before i'm positive that i used ext2 and ext3 file systems only. which is part of the reason that i am lost on  why this error has come up. Thanks for the suggestion though

----------

## ikshaar

k8 or athlon64 is ok for amd64 users - which I supposed you are.

The XFS error is not the one causing the crash... got similar problem when kernel failed to load disk. Just the kernel checking the different filesystem compiled in kernel. XFS just happen to be last one before your problem.

If you disks are not SATA, I would check your IDE support in kernel - need to be compile in also ! genkernel is not always correct.

If you boot from the liveCD and do an "lsmod" you can see all modules loaded. Not all might be useful but look for some IDE related ones, and be sure they are compiled in kernel.

Do you have other disks ?

----------

## Shinewbie

mm thank you for your help friend. I am an AMD64 user yes. I kind of suspected i would end up rebuilding the kernel, suppose i was simply looking for a way around that, but this will allow me a chance to correct some other things. Thanks everyone for the info and the help. I'm sure i'll need more in the future.

----------

